# push plate pictures on Toyota.



## CQR (Aug 21, 2010)

I'm new on here. I have been doing all my plowing with ATV's, but now need a bigger set-up.I just bought a Meyer 6.5' plow and a lift mount for a CJ. I am going to mod it to fit my 86 Toyota PU. I don't have a push plate, and am looking for someone who can post pictures of the mount and push plate so I can get an Idea of what it is supposed to look like. Thanks in advance.


----------

